# 2009 Makeup/Hair Trade Shows..?



## wifey806 (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey all! So all you in "The Industry" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, I was hoping we could share rumors about what the hot shows are for the upcoming year...heehee especially since I want to go to as many as possible!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All I know about: 
- June: IMATS in Los Angeles IMATS Los Angeles 2009-July: CosmoProf in Las Vegas
COSMOPROF North America - Home​
any thoughts, comments, past experience? Any not worth the time/money??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TIA!


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 28, 2008)

going off of promo pictures:

skin: dewy/glowy
cheeks: peaches and berries
lips: like a mac lipgelee (soft hint of colors)
eyes: sheers of pastels..bold bright liners or smudge of dark colors (guessing for night time).

hair: buns, two french braids on the side look pinned up(dont know the name).


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_going off of promo pictures:

skin: dewy/glowy
cheeks: peaches and berries
lips: like a mac lipgelee (soft hint of colors)
eyes: sheers of pastels..bold bright liners or smudge of dark colors (guessing for night time).

hair: buns, two french braids on the side look pinned up(dont know the name)._

 
um... hi girl! did u mean to type that in this post?


----------



## mslips (Dec 29, 2008)

Well I'm definetely going to the Midwest Beauty Show this yr..i havent gone since 2005! I'm going to also try and see if I can work with an exhibitor I know..i love this show im saving money for it! It's Feb. 28-March 2 or 3? It's so much fun! It will take place at the McCormick Place downtown Chicago again.


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_um... hi girl! did u mean to type that in this post? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lmao! I could of sworn it said something else...ooOoOoops!


----------



## Brittni (Dec 29, 2008)

Can you get into any without being a licensed professional?


----------



## sinergy (Dec 30, 2008)

I would love to go to the ABS (Midwest Beauty Show in Chicago) I went this past march and had so much fun, plus both my sisters live in that area, and one just started cosmetology school a few months ago, so it would be fun to go to something like that with her, she hasnt been able to get to one yet. Love hair shows!!!!


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Can you get into any without being a licensed professional?_

 
I dunno! Good question!!!! cuz I never would have thought to bring my liscence lol!
To be honest, i've never had enough money to go to one before, but dangit, this is the year!!


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mslips* 

 
_Well I'm definetely going to the Midwest Beauty Show this yr..i havent gone since 2005! I'm going to also try and see if I can work with an exhibitor I know..i love this show im saving money for it! It's Feb. 28-March 2 or 3? It's so much fun! It will take place at the McCormick Place downtown Chicago again._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_I would love to go to the ABS (Midwest Beauty Show in Chicago) I went this past march and had so much fun, plus both my sisters live in that area, and one just started cosmetology school a few months ago, so it would be fun to go to something like that with her, she hasnt been able to get to one yet. Love hair shows!!!!_

 
darn you Chi-Town women! I'm in CA, but yu ARE getting me excited! Are hair shows like a big swapmeet (ie people selling the hottest, newest things)?


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

I always go to the HBA show in NY but it's not until Sept....You do not have to have a license to get in if you know someone who does and is going or registered ....they usually can give you a guest pass.


----------



## makeupadctn (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Can you get into any without being a licensed professional?_

 
They say only licensed professionals only 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bcuz I would SOO be there. I'm in NY, but I would make a vacay out of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....btw it's March 28th-30th.


----------



## Brittni (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, if anyone who is licensed is going and wants me to be their very grateful guest... LOL


----------



## sinergy (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_darn you Chi-Town women! I'm in CA, but yu ARE getting me excited! Are hair shows like a big swapmeet (ie people selling the hottest, newest things)?_

 






 Im in Texas and when I went I went with our Cosmo school, we raised the airfare money and the hotel money doing fundraisers and stuff. We made enough money for about 18-20 people to go so all we did was register with NCA and got tickets to the show for free (same price as paying NCA membership plus a subscription to a few beauty mags for free ) and spending money. and boy did we spend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love watching platform cuts and color.  I want to go again!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mslips (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Can you get into any without being a licensed professional?_

 
Yes, you just have to know anyone whos licensed and they can get a ticket for you, otherwise i dont think you can, but if you can it will be more expensive tickets are 50 bucks


----------



## mslips (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_darn you Chi-Town women! I'm in CA, but yu ARE getting me excited! Are hair shows like a big swapmeet (ie people selling the hottest, newest things)?_

 
oh yea lots of hot new things for discounted prices! you should def go! there's a bunch of exhibitors, shows, there's famous stylists that perform their work on models, there's small shows at the booths like paul mitchell i remember where they had a team of stylists doing cuts on models, talking about the products/school, and asking q's and throwing prizes at you if you get it right, there's a lot goin on...its too much fun and coming home with all those goodies just makes you so excited and happy!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupadctn* 

 
_They say only licensed professionals only 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bcuz I would SOO be there. I'm in NY, but I would make a vacay out of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....btw it's March 28th-30th._

 
oh really? weird on the actual site it said feb 28, but i researched more and yer right, well phew! relieves me i can save more money for it! lol]

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_





 Im in Texas and when I went I went with our Cosmo school, we raised the airfare money and the hotel money doing fundraisers and stuff. We made enough money for about 18-20 people to go so all we did was register with NCA and got tickets to the show for free (same price as paying NCA membership plus a subscription to a few beauty mags for free ) and spending money. and boy did we spend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love watching platform cuts and color.  I want to go again!!!!!!!!!!_

 
cool are you going this yr??


What i REALLY want to go to is IMATS! That's a dream show!!


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 31, 2008)

Are there any near Toronto?


----------



## sativa (Dec 31, 2008)

For those of you who are interested or willing to travel...Miami Beach has a Makeup/Hair Show in Feb '09.  This event is put on by the Powder Group & as you can imagine, MAC has a strong presence in the show.  Since there is no licensure for MakeUp Artistry in Florida professionals & non-professionals alike are welcome to attend.  I went last year & the free seminars alone are worth the ticket price (3-days $75 or $45 a day + parking on the Beach $10-$15).

::: Miami Beach Convention Center :: Calendar of Events : Calendar of Events: Calendar View


For more national tradeshow news you can ck out Cosmetic Trade Shows,Beauty Products Exhibitions,Cosmetic Products Exhibitions,Beauty Products & Services Expos

If you've never been to a Makeup Trade Show I highly recommend you go at least once.  Our community is so diverse spanning from "old time" professionals to novices all with a talent & desire to share their Artistry with you.


----------



## SarahStarlight (Jan 4, 2009)

i am going to the chicago show with my hair dresser that has been doing my hair since I was 16.. she invited me because she knows how much I loveeee makeup! I love her, she is the best in chicago hands down.


----------



## Jewelybug (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sativa* 

 
_For those of you who are interested or willing to travel...Miami Beach has a Makeup/Hair Show in Feb '09. This event is put on by the Powder Group & as you can imagine, MAC has a strong presence in the show. Since there is no licensure for MakeUp Artistry in Florida professionals & non-professionals alike are welcome to attend. I went last year & the free seminars alone are worth the ticket price (3-days $75 or $45 a day + parking on the Beach $10-$15).

::: Miami Beach Convention Center :: Calendar of Events : Calendar of Events: Calendar View


For more national tradeshow news you can ck out Cosmetic Trade Shows,Beauty Products Exhibitions,Cosmetic Products Exhibitions,Beauty Products & Services Expos

If you've never been to a Makeup Trade Show I highly recommend you go at least once. Our community is so diverse spanning from "old time" professionals to novices all with a talent & desire to share their Artistry with you._

 
Does the Miami show have their own website? I would LOVE to go, and would like more info. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Jewelybug (Jan 5, 2009)

ACtually... I think I found it. 
The Makeup Show...but it says they wont be doing the Miami show this year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm confused lol


----------



## sinergy (Jan 5, 2009)

I dont think I can afford to go this year, but I really really want to go. My sis lives in chicago so she will probably be there this year without me!!!!


----------



## wifey806 (Jan 6, 2009)

^^^ aww I'm sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hopefully she'll buy you something!

Also, if any of you guys have Netflix, you should totally watch "Hair World". It's in the documentary section, it's a watch-it-now option. It will make you wish the hair shows were like riiiight now!!


----------



## sinergy (Jan 6, 2009)

^thanks for the info!!! I was supposed to compete for my school last year when we went to a hairshow, but they pulled us out, staff was changing around and they said they couldn't concentrate on practicing with us or whatever. But in at the ABS I got to see them suckazzz in action! awesome!!!! and I loved the makeup competition!


----------



## macmakeupaddict (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jewelybug* 

 
_ACtually... I think I found it. 
The Makeup Show...but it says they wont be doing the Miami show this year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm confused lol_

 

yeah it looks like they are moving it to the LA one in March. I will be going the NY one in May can not wait.


----------



## mslips (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SarahStarlight* 

 
_i am going to the chicago show with my hair dresser that has been doing my hair since I was 16.. she invited me because she knows how much I loveeee makeup! I love her, she is the best in chicago hands down._

 
what salon does she work at? the abs doesnt have much makeup, mainly hair stuff


----------



## sativa (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jewelybug* 

 
_ACtually... I think I found it. 
The Makeup Show...but it says they wont be doing the Miami show this year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm confused lol_

 
Sorry to dissappoint.  You are correct - the show was cancelled this year in Miami....
The Makeup Show will only be in LA, March 15th and 16th and NYC, May 17th and 18th in 2009.  

Tickets and travel information are available on our website www.themakeupshow.com

Best,
Amanda

Amanda Levine
Event Producer
The Makeup Show & Metropolitan Pavilion
p. 212.242.1213
f.  212.463.7099
www.themakeupshow.com 
www.metropolitanevents.com


----------



## MelodyKat (Jan 8, 2009)

Chicago Girls!!! 

Lets meet up! I am definitely going on March 1st. That sunday. What do you guys think???

And I will be in NYC for the Makeup show for the second time! I had a blast last year...I wanna do it again


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 9, 2009)

The IMATS are in London 24th and 25th January. 
Im still contemplating whether or not to go. There aren't as many exhibitors compared to the one in US. I thought for some reason the MAC discount would be more at the exhibition but its the same pro discount rate. We dont even have MUFE at the show, there's only one distributor in London as far as I know.

What are your experiences of IMATS? is it worth going? The key speakers dont even look that appealing... =( And for £38 a ticket..hmmm i dunno


----------



## purelyfabulous (Jan 10, 2009)

The Bonner Bros. Hair Show will be February in Atlanta.... MUCH to do! I have hairstylists asking me to go cuz they want me to put myself out there, but I'm scared! lol! i'll post more info in another thread so you lovelies can be aware of the info for that event!


----------



## lara (Jan 12, 2009)

Make-up Artist magazine had a mention of IMATS being held in Sydney in 2009, but there's nothing on the website about it.


----------



## aziza (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sativa* 

 
_Sorry to dissappoint.  You are correct - the show was cancelled this year in Miami....
The Makeup Show will only be in LA, March 15th and 16th and NYC, May 17th and 18th in 2009.  

Tickets and travel information are available on our website www.themakeupshow.com

Best,
Amanda

Amanda Levine
Event Producer
The Makeup Show & Metropolitan Pavilion
p. 212.242.1213
f.  212.463.7099
www.themakeupshow.com 
www.metropolitanevents.com_

 
I was heartbroken when I found out about this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was so psyched about going...these types of events rarely come to FL. *sigh* Time to start saving my pennies for NYC then


----------



## mslips (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_The IMATS are in London 24th and 25th January. 
Im still contemplating whether or not to go. There aren't as many exhibitors compared to the one in US. I thought for some reason the MAC discount would be more at the exhibition but its the same pro discount rate. We dont even have MUFE at the show, there's only one distributor in London as far as I know.

What are your experiences of IMATS? is it worth going? The key speakers dont even look that appealing... =( And for £38 a ticket..hmmm i dunno_

 
shit...if i were you i'd go...man yer so lucky to be near that! that's disappointings there's no mufe..but there's so many other great brands out there and all the goodies you'd get from tere..GO!


----------



## mslips (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelodyKat* 

 
_Chicago Girls!!! 

Lets meet up! I am definitely going on March 1st. That sunday. What do you guys think???

And I will be in NYC for the Makeup show for the second time! I had a blast last year...I wanna do it again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OOO im goin sunday too! at least so far that's what it looks like? I'm going to wear Medusa's Makeup to support my buddies (the creators) and wear it extreme!


----------



## socheata (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh, wow. My agency is actually working on all the shows.

The soonest would be the ISSE Show in Long Beach,CA on 1/31 - 2/2.
Which I will be going to! Us agents love free stuff!
The next big one would be the ABS in Chicago in March.
I think San Jose in April. And IBS in New York as well.
It's hard for me to name them all off the top of my head,
but I will make sure I will post here every month prior to a show.
Or if there's a place you guys want to know about, I will check
my calendar. Just let me know.

I never knew that it was only for licensed professionals, but I've heard that. This will be my first show... Wish me luck!


----------



## anny1983 (Jan 21, 2009)

hey guys!!!!
i'm new to spektra and i am so happy to be part of this communitry!!!!!!
my question for you guys is: are there any makeup manufaturers that go to these trade shows??? so lets say i want to start my own line would this be good for me???

help

thank you


----------



## natjotua (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm really excited for IMATS this year, specially since I've never been! haha It lands around my bday, so hopefully MAC will be doing the MAC PRO CARD thing again, where any one can get it! They did it last year! LETS PRAY FOR THIS YEAR!


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 6, 2009)

I emailed them about whether I need a license or not to attend
I live in Canada and freelance, but I am self taught.
I would LOVE to fly down and go to this!!!!!


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sativa* 

 
_Sorry to dissappoint. You are correct - the show was cancelled this year in Miami....
The Makeup Show will only be in LA, March 15th and 16th and NYC, May 17th and 18th in 2009. 

Tickets and travel information are available on our website www.themakeupshow.com

Best,
Amanda

Amanda Levine
Event Producer
The Makeup Show & Metropolitan Pavilion
p. 212.242.1213
f. 212.463.7099
www.themakeupshow.com 
www.metropolitanevents.com_

 
Is anyone going to the LA show on the 15th and 16th?


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 6, 2009)

IMATs IS open to the general public!!!


----------



## michthr (Feb 6, 2009)

hm im inerested in going but i would to plan a vacation around it (there are none of these in canada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).... plus it would be nice to know if MAC is handing out the PRO cards cause thats a really big reason in why im would be going


----------



## DjMixxtress (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm just getting started as a Makeup Artist and I'm planning on attending The Powder Group's Makeup 101 in LA March 21-23rd. Has anybody ever attended this class or are planning to go next month. I'm from Seattle and I'm pretty much going out there all by myself so it would be nice to meet someone who has attended this class or is planning on going. 

Thanks!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brownsuga lady* 

 
_Is anyone going to the LA show on the 15th and 16th?_

 
  I am.


----------



## couturesista (Feb 15, 2009)

I would like to attend the IMATS in Pasadena, when booking my trip what airport would I be arriving in, LAX? 
Thanks Ladies/Gents


----------



## jrvt2 (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_Are there any near Toronto?_

 
There is the ABA, I am not sure when it is though-I think it is in October/November. For that one you have to either be a licensed stylist/student or with someone who bought you a ticket. They are always looking for models too. 
There are good discounts on product of all sorts!


----------



## psychotums (Mar 6, 2009)

Has anyone seen this? Could this be my chance! I e-mailed to see if you have to be a pro or licensed, because I couldn't find it on the site.

Canadian Makeup Show - Vancouver, BC


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 7, 2009)

Just send them an email they will get back to you asap


----------



## DjMixxtress (Mar 25, 2009)

*Need New Mua Friends That Are Going To The Makeup Show Nyc 2009*

do they have pro discounts at the Imat show LA 09?


----------



## slick (Mar 27, 2009)

Yep, its open to the public.  I'm going!  Road trip....wooo!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *psychotums* 

 
_Has anyone seen this? Could this be my chance! I e-mailed to see if you have to be a pro or licensed, because I couldn't find it on the site.

Canadian Makeup Show - Vancouver, BC_


----------



## mslips (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm gunna be at the beauty show tomorrow!! so excited!!!


----------



## sinergy (Mar 28, 2009)

^^ABS in chicago? my sis is going too...wish i was there!!!!!!!!!!! no money for this trip this yr tho...aw well...have fun!


----------



## rubylovespink23 (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_Are there any near Toronto?_

 
yes, Canadian Makeup Show(Toronto) will be in November 2009 and the Vancouver one will be this weekend! (April 4-5, 2009).  Canadian Makeup show has merged with IMATS and now all canadian makeup shows will be IMATS shows


----------



## rubylovespink23 (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michthr* 

 
_hm im inerested in going but i would to plan a vacation around it (there are none of these in canada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).... plus it would be nice to know if MAC is handing out the PRO cards cause thats a really big reason in why im would be going 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you should definitely attend the Vancouver Canadian Makeup Show this weekend (April 4-5). IMATS is throwing the show, google for their site. I also emailed them and they confirmed that MAC PRO will be registering people for pro cards as an event special.


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rubylovespink23* 

 
_you should definitely attend the Vancouver Canadian Makeup Show this weekend (April 4-5). IMATS is throwing the show, google for their site. I also emailed them and they confirmed that MAC PRO will be registering people for pro cards as an event special._

 

Omg! Im going to this!

Is anyone going to this?
I just bought my tickets!

I live in Victoria and I am going over with my mom the night before, shes going to shop downtown while I go!

If any one is going, please do message me! We can meet up and do a little shopping


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 2, 2009)

Im going to the one in CA in June!!!!


----------



## DjMixxtress (Apr 2, 2009)

Do you  know if they have good discounts there on makeup? I'm from Seattle and I'm planning on flying out there in June.


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Apr 2, 2009)

Does any one know of the hair/makeup convention in Las Vegas? I know that there was one last year that I wanted to go to but I couldn't. I really want to go this year!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 7, 2009)

I dont think Imats is in Vegas this year. Cosmoprof is tho


----------



## Evey (Apr 14, 2009)

For my Texans...there is the Texas Beauty Show on October 25-26, 2009 at the Dallas Convention Center in Dallas of course LOL! I am SO going! 

Here is the site  Texas Beauty Show


----------



## jamochamix (Apr 15, 2009)

Do people bring their kids to the IMAT's? I'm wondering because I was thinking of taking my son. He's almost 6 and has told us he wants to be a stylist, but do it all(hair, makeup and clothes). I just thought i'd start him learning early. He already tries to mimic some makeup artist tutorials on You Tube, not that he does a good job yet.


----------

